
Show HN: Get SMS reminders for dry days in India - fatruchir
https://drydayreminder.com/
======
timvdalen
Be aware that your robot detection will not work as it is:

* The question (and answer) is always the same * The answer is in the source code for the site * The answer is only checked in the frontend (so robots will never see it at all)

Effective anti spam should be done in the backend, as a spambot would just
send HTTP requests directly to your backend.

~~~
farazzz
Possibly intentional since this was on the front page a little while ago
[https://kevv.net/you-probably-dont-need-recaptcha/](https://kevv.net/you-
probably-dont-need-recaptcha/)

~~~
fatruchir
Haha, yeah I read that exact piece.

------
fatruchir
The Problem: A bunch of friends and you land up at a bar/wine shop and it
turns out to be a dry day and then you go - doh! (one friend even went to Goa
for a weekend only to realise it was a dry day)

Solution: I decided to build this simple SMS based reminder service which
would remind you of all the dry days in the year!

Let me know what you guys think!

~~~
darrenwestall
What’s a dry day?

I assume it means no alcohol, but worth making it clear on the site.

~~~
fatruchir
I assumed here that potential end users in India would know what a dry day is.
Maybe I'll revisit this assumption if more feedback like this comes in.
Thanks!

------
kaushikt
In India, we get so many spam SMSes that I've learnt to completely ignore that
channel.

Must have a privacy policy and tnc.

Looks good though

~~~
fatruchir
yeah, agree. But SMS was the quickest to get started - depending on traction -
can add other channels as well - Email/Whatsapp/IVR/website notifications.

Yes, privacy policy seems to be universal feedback. Will add that for sure.

~~~
captn3m0
Email+Telegram would be best for me. I don't want to give my phone number

------
captn3m0
A privacy policy would help me trust you a bit more.

Good hack!_

~~~
fatruchir
yeah, gotta add a formal privacy policy. It'll look something like: \- Will
never share your data without your _explicit_ consent

\- Don't use any 3rd party trackers (not even GA) so no data shared with them

\- Data stored in India (AWS) in a server owned by me

Anything else you think I should cover?

